# How many rods on the skiff?



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I really struggle with "too much tackle" IMO whether I'm inshore or bass fishing in my LT25. I guess it comes from years of long range fishing on the west coast where it's not uncollon to bring 20-25 different rigs on a trip. Bass fishing, I usually take 5-6 and on a recent inshore trip, it was the same count, but only used 2-3. I WANT to bring less, but just can't. Same for tackle as rods and reels, cant have enough in the boat. I'd like to if others have this same mindset, despite the limited space on a MS.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If I'm fishing solo for the day, I usually bring 1 fly rod with a floating line, 1 spinner with soft plastic and 2nd spinner with a topwater or subsurface. That covers 99% of what I'm chasing on that day. All my tackle and flies can fit in 1 medium tackle bag. EZPZ.

When I was fishing North East Canyons years ago: 2 Penn Intl. 30s, 2 Penn Intl. 50s, 2 Penn Intl. 80s and 1 Penn Intl. 130 bent butt, 3 20lb. class spinning rods, 4-5 Milk crates of lures/spreader bars, 200lbs of ice & 3-4 flats of butterfish. I don't miss the time & expense of those trips, the hundreds of gallons of diesel burned and especially the 2 days it took for your body to recover after the trips....


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, no. If you pack too much in a small boat, you’ll just break stuff or kick it overboard.

If fishing with artificials, I like to have the following on hand and ready to rock and roll: one L-ML inshore rod rigged with a leadhead, one L-ML inshore rigged with a spinnerbait leadhead and one ML-M inshore rigged with a hard bait.

If you fish live bait, it is nice to have two M-MH inshore rods set up with your favorite bottom rig and float rig respectively so you can play the field without rerigging all the time. Live bait rigs take longer to rig IMO.

I have six rod holders. If I fish by myself, I pack five rods (one day I’ll add a fly rod). If I have a friend along, I only get to pack three rods so I have to make the artificial vs bait decision before I even pack the boat.

I find it much easier to pack for a saltwater trip than a freshwater trip. You could easily roll out with 8-12 rigs for a bass fishing trip.

Nate


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

4 fly rods on the skiff, 6 on the bay boat. If it's going off, it's quicker to grab another rod than to re-rig.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Never more then 3-4 for 2 of us. 2 lighter set ups for the flats, 2 heavier setups for bridges or setting out cut bait. If I need a new rig I just change it out.

I get made fun of for my tackle box. It's an old green tiny single tray job. It's got a spool or 2 of leader, nail clippers, popping corks, and a small Plano box with everything I ever need.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Chasntuna said:


> I really struggle with "too much tackle" IMO whether I'm inshore or bass fishing in my LT25. I guess it comes from years of long range fishing on the west coast where it's not uncollon to bring 20-25 different rigs on a trip. Bass fishing, I usually take 5-6 and on a recent inshore trip, it was the same count, but only used 2-3. I WANT to bring less, but just can't. Same for tackle as rods and reels, cant have enough in the boat. I'd like to if others have this same mindset, despite the limited space on a MS.


One fly rod


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Seymour fish said:


> One fly rod


Fanny pack with small box redfish flies, another for sheep/drum. Occasionally a third for prototypes. Keep it simple, uncluttered, and light


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d say two per person is what I normally expect on a typical Laguna trip. That’s me riding or me driving. I’ll have a primary and a backup rig typically rigged with spoon/TW/worm. 

When I run the beach, I may have identical set ups with different colors tied on. I’ve been known to roll with 3 of the same setup with a different TW on each and a forth with a worm. On great days (meaning I’ve figured out a pattern), I’ll have 4 setup but only 2 lure/color options. That way I can immediately get back on a hot bite if something toothy comes along. I would not do that on my boat, but plenty of room on the truck.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have under gunnel storage for 6 rods. No spare rods are kept in the vertical rod holders. Usually I have 2 fly rods with me, a 6wt and an 8wt. Sometimes a bait caster or a light spinner but I have been trying to only fly fish this year. I fish really light, a throwback to my wadefishing days I guess. In the interest of full disclosure, I also am only fishing for 2-4 hours. A benefit of living right on the water...


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I carry two fly rods and a bait caster for throwing artificials. I don’t use bait so I don’t need any of that other junk. 

If I’m fishing on a buddies boat I’ll only bring one bait caster.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Can't take less than 6 fly rods on my skiff. When I guide Trout in my drift boat the number is 8. All rods rigged specifically for different situations.

Ken


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Between 2 and 5 depending on what and where


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

All six rod holders usually 5wt to 10wt but I will replace with whatever rods friends and guests bring along.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Two thoughts. First, carrying only one fly rod is a really bad idea. They do break and if you don't have a backup then what....quit for the day?
Second, and I get the too much issue, but its a balance. It isn't doing you any good sitting at home in the garage. Rather to have it and not need it than the other way around.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Two thoughts. First, carrying only one fly rod is a really bad idea. They do break and if you don't have a backup then what....quit for the day?
> Second, and I get the too much issue, but its a balance. It isn't doing you any good sitting at home in the garage. Rather to have it and not need it than the other way around.


My one rod is a 1992 glx. Has never broken. Normalacy bias says it never will. Geometric progression says it must some day. At 68, which is likely to go first, me or the rod ? Coming back to the house for another rod, from a prime spot is a 30 min round trip, thus not much hazard. Fishing consists of long wades, often couple miles one way, solo. So you have one rod. The one you know and trust, with no nicks and tight ferrules which have benefitted from some gulf wax as needed over the course. Rod which has landed many 40 lb drum, and has never been touched by a fool (present company accepted). When it breaks, I will throw a party, a wake, and pick up it’s identical twin.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

2 anglers on the skiff...4 fly rods (2 each)...generally a 6wt and an 8wt for each of us unless we think we may run across cobia or tarpon in which case one of the 8s is replaced with a 10.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

It is frustrating, I’m a minimalist but also really focus on efficiency. Going out by myself I often take 4, typically a ML with a jig head and a gulp shrimp, a M with a topwater plug, a MH with a circle hook for cut bait or crabs, and an 8 wt fly rod. 

If it’s super windy and the tide is wrong for the bull reds, I do just fine with only the ML and M.

I have a matching second set (minus the fly rod) for fishing partners without their own quality gear. I still plan to pick up a pair of 30# conventional reels for bottom fishing, trolling, and small sharks. And I have another fly rod blank to build.

I don’t really worry about breaking rods, but it is nice to pick something up and throw a few casts to see if you can get a hit without re-tying, and you will always end up getting snagged on oyster bars casting to tailing fish.

IMO, the bass guys take it a little too far, and you’re just as likely to not be catching fish from constantly trying different lures as you are from using the “wrong” one.


----------



## RAWillimann (May 16, 2018)

I feel like 3 rods is enough, lures rigged to cover top, mid, and bottom, done.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I never go over four because I only have under gunnel storage for that number and I'm just really weird about leaving one in the upright holders for any amount of time.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm a pig - hate to rerig. Hate it! This time of year, 4 fly rods and 3 or 4 spinning rigs. Good chance I"ll use all of it in a given morning at least for a little bit. Winter time I don't fly fish as much and usually bring 6 or so spin rigs..I am a pig


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> I never go over four because I only have under gunnel storage for that number and I'm just really weird about leaving one in the upright holders for any amount of time.


agree not leaving one in the upright for any amount time! I destroyed a rod once by going under a bridge and forgot the rod was in the upright. The top eye ring got caught into the bridge and just snapped it right off..urgh


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I usually like to carry 2 rods per angler and one speicalty rod (heavy rod for cobia etc) on a regular skiff. on micro I carry one for each with one extra


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I never go over four because I only have under gunnel storage for that number and I'm just really weird about leaving one in the upright holders for any amount of time.


Agreed, I hate vertical rod holders for anything but rigging, helping someone land a fish, or setting it down to take a leak or open a beer. 

Trying to set my skiff up so I can fit 8 under the gunnels, facing forwards and backwards. There are 2 verticals on my grab bar to be used for holding during the above mentioned tasks.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Agreed, I hate vertical rod holders for anything but rigging, helping someone land a fish, or setting it down to take a leak or open a beer.
> 
> Trying to set my skiff up so I can fit 8 under the gunnels, facing forwards and backwards. There are 2 verticals on my grab bar to be used for holding during the above mentioned tasks.


A guide I fish with started using those plastic rod socks over his fly rods so he gets less tangles when sliding rods in/out of under gunnel rod storage. Works great when multiple rods going into the same rod holder tube. Cheap insurance...


----------



## aj25nole (Aug 14, 2018)

I always bring four rods, 2 MH w/ Spinfisher V's and 2 M with Conflicts. Spinfishers are set up for live bait, one conflict has a Mirrodine and the other has a soft plastic. That's how I start each trip and adjust accordingly. Tried bringing six rods at the beginning, but hated the clutter.


----------



## Tony Hp (Aug 15, 2018)

4 rod..quick swap..


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

jay.bush1434 said:


> A guide I fish with started using those plastic rod socks over his fly rods so he gets less tangles when sliding rods in/out of under gunnel rod storage. Works great when multiple rods going into the same rod holder tube. Cheap insurance...



Hey what rod socks are you referring to?
Do you have a picture or name? Thanks


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

https://www.therodglove.com/site/shop/detail/casting-big-stick-series


----------



## mcmsly2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome. That’s a good idea. I’ll have to give them a try. I almost always have 2 fly rods in one holder hahaa and it can be an annoying tangled mess.


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Most days, one fly rod, spare fly or two in my pants pocket, and a spare leader in my shirt pocket. The more room I take up with tackle, the less room I have for beer! If I’m feeling crazy I’ll bring a second fly rod with a top water tied in. If I’m bringing the spinning rods, I bring two: one for sub-surface and one for top water. KISS.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Carry 3 fly rods and 1 light spinner! Two fly rods for general purpose (7 and 9wt in case the wind picks up or want to throw a bigger bug) and I now also carry a 10 or 11 weight after I stumbled across a school of big jacks when crossing the bay. I threw the 9 weight but it was not enough rod .... If my little girls comes with me, I will have a light tackle spinner in case she gets tired on the fly rods.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

TieOneOnJax said:


> Most days, one fly rod, spare fly or two in my pants pocket, and a spare leader in my shirt pocket. The more room I take up with tackle, the less room I have for beer! If I’m feeling crazy I’ll bring a second fly rod with a top water tied in. If I’m bringing the spinning rods, I bring two: one for sub-surface and one for top water. KISS.


Right on !


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

One of the biggest reasons I bought a larger boat and sold my Gheenoe was because I hate rerigging rods. To me one of the biggest ways people don't catch as many fish as they could is because they're busy rerigging when seconds count. It's even more important in the summer when a 40 pound cobia or big tarpon could swim right up to you. If you're busy putting a leader and different bait on instead of fishing then you're doing yourself a disservice. Anyway, heavy tackle aside, the rest of the year I could probably get away with only carrying two or three rods for reds, trout, and snook in the creeks. I'd carry a topwater rod ALWAYS, a soft plastic (usually a DOA jerk shad) rigged on a jighead, and maybe a rod with a mirrodine for some flash. That's it. I'd almost never encounter a situation where one of those baits wouldn't work. I'm of the mindset that the water column the fish are feeding at is more important than most other factors like color or the retrieve of the bait. If the fish are feeding on the bottom and you're throwing topwaters you don't stand a chance. But if you have a rod and bait rigged to work all three sections of the water column, the top, the middle, and the bottom, then you're probably going to catch what you're after. The ability to switch between water columns easily and quickly is crucial.


----------



## flatzcrazy (Feb 5, 2013)

jimsmicro said:


> One of the biggest reasons I bought a larger boat and sold my Gheenoe was because I hate rerigging rods. To me one of the biggest ways people don't catch as many fish as they could is because they're busy rerigging when seconds count. It's even more important in the summer when a 40 pound cobia or big tarpon could swim right up to you. If you're busy putting a leader and different bait on instead of fishing then you're doing yourself a disservice. Anyway, heavy tackle aside, the rest of the year I could probably get away with only carrying two or three rods for reds, trout, and snook in the creeks. I'd carry a topwater rod ALWAYS, a soft plastic (usually a DOA jerk shad) rigged on a jighead, and maybe a rod with a mirrodine for some flash. That's it. I'd almost never encounter a situation where one of those baits wouldn't work. I'm of the mindset that the water column the fish are feeding at is more important than most other factors like color or the retrieve of the bait. If the fish are feeding on the bottom and you're throwing topwaters you don't stand a chance. But if you have a rod and bait rigged to work all three sections of the water column, the top, the middle, and the bottom, then you're probably going to catch what you're after. The ability to switch between water columns easily and quickly is crucial.


Well said!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Depends on which boat I take on the Spear it's 2 flyrods and 2 spinners. Action craft 3 flyrods and 4 spinners sometimes a few baitcasters more rod holders to fill in the flats boat.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Basically for me, I try to keep it simple as I get older. If only fly fishing by myself, it's 2-3 fly rods (but mosly only 2) . If I want more options with fly & spinning, it's typically 2 fly rods and 2 light spinners.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Depends where I'm going. Crossing big water, going to the islands etc I bring two. Usually a 7wt for redfish/tripletail and a 10wt rigged with a popper during summertime or some kind of big heavy depth charge fly during winter. If I'm fishing protected water for slot fish, just one rod. 5wt or 7wt usually.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I bring two inshore and one shark/tarpon rod. My partner does the same. I have recently started using a Cabo 50 on a MH rod for one of the inshore rods. I am going to buy one more of those rigs and go down to two per trip since these can do double duty on a big tarpon or shark.


----------

